# Aussie Shore Side Boiler Tickets !



## mariner1945 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to find out whether Australia has a similar system to Canada, where credit is given for marine Engineers certificates when applying for shore side stationary engineer certificates.

In Canada (BC) the holder of a 1st Class Steam and Motor certificate will be given a 2nd Class stationary certificate.

The holder of a 1st Class Motor only will be given a 3rd Class Stationary certificate.

If one wanted to continue studying, the 1st Class Stationary exams are open to all that want to attempt.

Does Australia have the same sort of arrangement or is it up to the individual states ?

Who does one contact to find out about this type of arrangement (AIMAPE) ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The only stationary certificate I know is the one obtained from the registrar. If you're going for the gas fired option then an examination is, indeed required. By two physicians.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

''The only stationary certificate I know is the one obtained from the registrar. If you're going for the gas fired option then an examination is, indeed required. By two physicians.''
Sometimes I do despair old bean.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Do not add any facetious remarks to this notice. One of my old Second Engineers would add to his little notes for our attention. Needless to say some wag would, usually appropriate. I always liked dry humour but it doesn't answer Mariner's request!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I have obviously strayed from dry to bitter. My apologies.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

I sailed with a Australian Junior Engineer who had served his time in a sugar refinery and he had a 2nd.steam ticket.


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Re Australia Boiler Ticket.
When I applied for a Air Condition Job at a large Shopping Centre I was told had to get a Boiler ticket and Refrigeration ticket, Went to the then DLI had a short exam 20 mins viewed my discharge book and walked out with both and a Diesel . That is some tome ago but they are still good I have been told.


----------



## Brian Brown (Nov 18, 2007)

*Facetious remarks!*



Bill Morrison said:


> Do not add any facetious remarks to this notice. One of my old Second Engineers would add to his little notes for our attention. Needless to say some wag would, usually appropriate. I always liked dry humour but it doesn't answer Mariner's request!


Hi Bill 
Don't suppose that was on the Zealandic? ?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dry humour? Not good for a steam man's boiler I would have thought, rather like down to earth humour for a leckie.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Varley said:


> Dry humour? Not good for a steam man's boiler I would have thought, rather like down to earth humour for a leckie.


Try adding one of these after ever facetious remark(Thumb)


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Were I on the stage, SM, I should take your advice.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Brian Brown said:


> Hi Bill
> Don't suppose that was on the Zealandic? &#55357;&#56846;


Hi Brian. Right first time. Jim in my book was one of the best.

Bill(Thumb)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I am not sure about past Aussie steam tickets rules but in the 1950's NZ rules made any marine ticket, be it a first or second class marine steam ticket to the British Board of trade standards, or the NZ specific third class marine steam ticket , superior to and superseding the shore based boiler operators first and second class tickets.
A third class Marine steam ticket holder could be in charge of a coal fired power station by those rules but these conditions plus many other odd rules re boiler manning have gone by the wayside as safety controls and automation have changed the scene. 
The key to getting the old second class boiler attendants ticket was to know how to cross blow a water gauge glass and to understand the neccessity of water treatment and blow down

Bob


----------



## John Paul (May 27, 2007)

Hi.
When I looked into getting a stationry engines driver ticket I was informed that if the screw was not driven by steam then not possible to obtain one.
hydro power staions operators used to obtain NZED modules to progress up the ladder. as far as steam stations went the same applied 
Not sure what is required now except for unit standards on the frame work (NZQA)

Marine tickets still counted as proof that one had obtained a certain level of education and had a proven practical experiences.
cheers


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

The "tickets" are issued by the States, not sure if the Commonwealth has one as well.
When I got mine it was a written exam, plus orals. When the examiner found I was ex Marine Engineer the questions stopped and the "ticket" was mine. The written part was dead simple anyway.


----------



## Brian Brown (Nov 18, 2007)

Bill Morrison said:


> Hi Brian. Right first time. Jim in my book was one of the best.
> 
> Bill(Thumb)


Hi Bill
Really a shot in the dark, however; having sailed with the great man, his was the image that most suited your words???
I did see Jim during my visit to the UK last August. At 80 he is still in good spirits and I believe enjoyed the time we spent together. We have corresponded regularly since I left the MN in '74...

Regards

Brian


----------

